# Phantom pregnancy



## cooperwoman273 (Jul 24, 2018)

Poor little Polly Wolly Doodle' s had such a tough start in life so far,being a rescue puppy (only 7.5 months ) now my vet he's told me she is having a phantom pregnancy !!!! OMG!! Would anyone hv any advise on how I can keep her happy and assured &.how long can a phantom pregnancy last for ?
Thankyou 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Poor girl - vets can often give drugs to help but otherwise just try to take her out and about to take her focus off her hormones - and then when she is fully over it - usually three months after her season get her spayed.


----------



## cooperwoman273 (Jul 24, 2018)

Thankyou for advise ...yes my vet has said about another 3-4 weeks probably...but can't spay
Until her milk has dried up completely ...had every intention to have her spayed already when she turned 6months old but she took us by surprise and came into season at 5.5 months(in July ) ..tough beginnings for my little angel.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------

